# Earning Her Keep



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Every since my wife and her Partner started their business her Partner has been getting Clients and my wife has been making Updates on the Web Pages.

Well the other day my wife talked to a possible Client on the Phone he asked how he could make more money,my wife told him she would come talk to him.She was told by her Partners DH that it wouldn't do any good talking to the Guy that time of day because he would be busy.

Well my wife got there,yes he was busy but she rolled up her sleves helped him while she talked.She got three New Clients :banana02: :banana02: :banana02:

Get her and her Partner both getting Clients means more $$ as far as I'm concerned.Just because her Partner is Young isn't no reason she is the only one that can sell.

big rockpile


----------



## sisterpine (May 9, 2004)

rock- i would love to check out the website. are you allowed to provide address? sis


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

This is what Rock posted awhile ago: http://www.bingotracks.com/ 

Not sure if it's the current one though. Rock ought to put it in his signature line even though it's Tina's business.

Peg


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

PNP Katahdins said:


> This is what Rock posted awhile ago: http://www.bingotracks.com/
> 
> Not sure if it's the current one though. Rock ought to put it in his signature line even though it's Tina's business.
> 
> Peg


Yea thats it.Their talking about having having 50 per quarter in Missouri this year but they are going to have to really work at it.Only problem I see is my wifes Partner isn't treating this as a Job to where she is out making sales every day because she is always dealing with her kids and don't want to hire a Babysitter.

They had a scare yesterday from a Client said they printed out a Coupond and it had some mean things on it.Well we wasn't where we could check it out.Finally got where we could,found nothing.Then the Client calls back said her kids were playing with the Computer and it came out when she printed the Coupond.

Their hopping to expand into other things after they get this going well.

big rockpile


----------

